# Internal cable routing thingamajig



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

Greetings fellow LOOK riders.

Does anyone know the name of this part or better yet where I can get one or two of them? This is the last missing piece for my KG 381i "restoration" project. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. ~ James


----------



## s30.hybrid (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you had any luck? If it were me I would refer to it as a cable stop but Ive noticed Look's terminology can vary. 

Good luck. Cool project BTW!


----------



## JJJamison (Apr 23, 2005)

No luck at all - thanks for askin'. Yeah, this was a really fun project. I've decided to keep my other 381i (black on black) and put this one up on ebay (it's there now). It was a difficult choice but in the end I decided to keep the blackie because it fit me a little better (50cm vs 51cm). Cheers...


----------

